# Paramedic sued for stealing patient's foot



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Medic-Sued-For-Swiping-Foot-From-Crash-Victim-117577194.html?dr

(Taken from the above site)

_.....A man who lost his foot and part of his leg in a 2008 crash on I-95 in St. Lucie County is suing a paramedic who swiped the foot from the crash scene.

Cynthia "Cindy" Economou, a former St. Lucie County Fire District firefighter-paramedic, had admitted to taking Karl Lambert's foot after the Sept. 19, 2008, crash but says she took it to train her body recovery dog, according to tcpalm.com.
_


----------



## Sandog (Mar 9, 2011)

Would this be a bad time to make a joke? The game is afoot...


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Mar 9, 2011)

This story has an upside.  There is a story about models in bikinis at the bottom!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a link to the original thread here.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12974


----------



## EMSrush (Mar 14, 2011)

That's really some sick ****.


----------



## armedic (Apr 13, 2011)

thats hilarious. we had a similar incident in baghdad. not nearly as morbid tho


----------



## AndyK (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet the victim is hopping mad!


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 14, 2011)

When the trial comes up, she won't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

Really what else were they going to do with the foot.


----------



## CUjays34 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Ha*

 Using it to train his body recovery dog!  Really putting a foot in his mouth!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 18, 2011)

She was caught red handed stealing the foot.  

She should just been giving her patinet a hand when she took the foot.  

As a result, her employer gave her the boot.  I think that sets a bad example.  

She has a nice booty.


----------



## Medic2409 (Apr 22, 2011)

singing....

"foot loose...foot loose....everybody gotta get foot loose......"


----------

